# New Inquisitor Czevak (Hammer and Bolter)!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> The new issue of Hammer and Bolter is now available to download.
> 
> Issue 23 has Blood Angel action from James swallow, part one of a new Sigmar story from Graham McNeill, Inquisitor fiction from Rob sanders and a Warhammer story by new author Graeme Lyon.
> 
> ...


Black Library wrote this on the mainpage and I asked whether it was about Czevak and they confirmed it!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Necessary Evil_ is not a new story, it was in a BL Live Chapbook alongwith McNeill's _Deathmasque_. It is a good story though. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's a good story. Short. Nothing spectacular. But great to see him again!


----------

